# What is the best way to get hard water residue off?



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

I got a used tank, and the person must of had some very hard water. The residue is on the glass and plastic. What works best?


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

Vinegar and water, and add some elbow grease. Remember don't scrub with anything that will scratch glass or plastics.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Ditto the vinegar and water! :thumb:

Nice and strong, let it soak a bit, then scrub.

-Ryan


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

I started out with straight vinegar, scubbing with a sponge Then without removing the vinegar I added water and diluted it to soak overnight. I even added a power-head to keep things moving. Wiped inside about every two hours the next day, then by evening it was clean...


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

muriatic acid...ie hydrochloric acid...instant removal with no harm to glass or silicon joints..just do it it in the open air. Vinegar is just playing at it.


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

I have used CLR to remove some buildup works good. Just rinse very well!! You can find CLR at your LHS.


----------



## sleepy09 (Jan 15, 2009)

I used vineger and got the same results that Hoosier Tank got with his tank.

*zazz wrote*


> muriatic acid...ie hydrochloric acid...instant removal with no harm to glass or silicon joints


Why would someone use something that harsh to clean a fish tank? :-? It is used to clean concrete and to pickle steel. You have to be joking right?

*R-DUB WROTE*


> I have used CLR to remove some buildup works good.


Again, why would someone use something to clean a fish tank that is so harsh. It contains lactic and gluconic acids and surfactants. I would think that these chemicals would be bad for your fish. :-?

Rule of thumb, DON"T USE ANYTHING THAT REQUIRES YOU TO WHERE A RESPIRATOR TO CLEAN YOUR FISH TANK. Both of these chemicals give off very bad gasses and leave a residue that could be harmful to your fish.


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

thats why I said ''rinse very well". sure they are harsh but thorough rinsing should clean these away.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

I have used Muratic acid once a BAD 10g tank that vinegar didn't cut... came out spotless. But not only did I rinse it sevreal times but then I also stirred in some baking soda to counter the acid. then rinsed it out a couple more times after that.
I'd always recomend the Vinegar first and the muratic is a last resort...


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

Agreed! I dont go around using CLR for the fun of it. The stuff is kinda pricey. Muratic acid is what they use to lower ph in pools.


----------



## mstatdfield (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't even bother with the vinegar. When I need to really clean something its usually a used tank that needs something that vinegar alone just can't handle. In those cases I break out the Lime Away. Works better than CLR in my experience. However, I only do so when I am working with a used empty tank. I keep my established tanks clean enough to just whip down with no solutions (no worrying about my fish). I've got gallons of muratic acid for my pool, but that stuff is to nasty to handle without gloves and a mask.


----------



## acrosstic (Mar 24, 2008)

When using any harsh chemical, you are posing some fish risk even if you rinse well. However, it is possible there is a need. If that is the case, I'd cycle extra long and I'd rinse like ****. Also maybe a nice sun bake dry.

Otherwise these are Ll good solutions. Myself I'd go with vinegar and a little extra elbow grease.


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

I am going to side with the muriaic acid for sure. Have used it on several very ugly tanks and no issues. As a matter of fact if you look around at some of the absorbtion resins esp ones for heavy metals you will see that it is a 25% muriatic acid solution that is used to recharge them. I have also done this, it is fine just follow the directions and please use bicarbonate on the resin while rinsing to adjust the ph of the resin to what your tank is.

Another plus in my opinion for the use of a muriatic acid solution to clean is the fact that you are not sitting there scrubbing the **** outa your glass ect thus saving the possibilities of scratching things to **** and back. I have cleaned a lexan sump that was badly used in salt and was very covered wit that green cement for lack of a better word and not a scratch on it. Use outside and with gloves, rinse very well and if you really think you must throw around a bunch of bicarbonate if it makes you feel better, set up tank and cycle.

PS they also use miriatic acid to clean cement so a hardware store is a good spot as well probably less than 10 bucks a gallon. Alot cheaper than CLR or Limeaway and the bonus of knowing for sure there is no detergents in it. Ever wonder what makes CLR and Limeaway green? Muriatic acid is clear and really doesn't do alot till added to water.


----------



## getwithit (Jan 13, 2008)

gotta give it to JALOOS, hes absolutaly right. muriatic acid is nothin more than hydrochloric acid which is actually produced in your stomach and in foods that you eat. if your tank is up and running i wouldn't use it, nor would i use vinegar (acetic acid). and i would definatly never use something like clr that has many chemicals. btw nice tank revamp hoosier


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

CLR and Lime Away are essentially the same thing ... sodium hydroxide. While sodium hydroxide is corrosive when concentrated, if you use it according to instructions, then rinse well niether product will harm the fish. Sodium hydroxide used to be used in pH up products. If you don't rinse well enough you will get a high pH and high salt content. Depending on your fish may not be such a bad thing.
Any residue Muriatic acid would leave would not be any more harmful then heavily chlorinated tap water. So if it still makes you nervous use double dose of a dechlorinator, after using muriatic acid..


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

> Why would someone use something that harsh to clean a fish tank? :-? It is used to clean concrete and to pickle steel. You have to be joking right?


i use muriatic acid to remove the lymescale in my kettle...sure i wouldnt drink the stuff but as long as its well rinsed out then its ok.


----------

